# Petsmart has EBJD



## Quan (Dec 13, 2010)

Stopped by a local petsmart to see what inventory was in stock. To my surprise there were three (3/4 to 1") electric blue jacks in stock for $9.99. I talked to the worker and said he also was surprised they got them in and esp for that price. So I snatched one up for myself.


----------



## Supragsx (Jun 12, 2011)

I stopped at my PetSmart last week and a worker told me they would be getting them in as well not sure when or how much. Nice to see they don't over price them like the LFS does. My LFS wants $20 for a 1" $45 for a 2".


----------



## doxiegirl (Aug 24, 2009)

The petsmarts here had them last year- I think they are part of the "limited time" fish program. We have blue rams and kribs now, I think these were available in the west earlier this year. I was tempted because they are so cute, but I just don't have the space for ebdjs.


----------



## Bamboo (Jan 12, 2011)

At only $10 , I'll be looking for EBJD and give them a shot as the LFS usually has them for $45 - even $60 for 2 inchers .. Not long ago , Petsmart here all had Roseline Barbs for $7 and LFS still has them for $30 ( give or take ) .


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

EBJDs under 3" do not have good survivabiltity even from good sorces. 1-11/2" guys at a shop like Petsmart, I would for sure pass. I think the high price of good sized individuals in good shops is the simple matter that most die before getting to " a good salable"/sexable size.

All the best James


----------



## Quan (Dec 13, 2010)

I had to go back and get another one.  I will keep you guys posted on their progression.


----------



## jegrego1 (Jan 24, 2011)

Once they have a spawn you raise the fry and then breed them. Then you'll have lots and lots of ebjds to sell or gift away!


----------



## travisbundo (May 4, 2011)

Those fry would be weak and would not survive. You'd have to spawn with an EBJD and regular JD or Blue Gene'd JD.


----------



## Bamboo (Jan 12, 2011)

If they die within 30 days , you take it back for a refund , LOL.. the joy of a very long garuantee of PetsMart !


----------



## travisbundo (May 4, 2011)

Don't quote me on it, but I believe Wal-Mart has a 90 day garentee. Now I'm not saying go buy fish from Wal-Mart, but thats pretty impressive.


----------



## jegrego1 (Jan 24, 2011)

travisbundo said:


> Those fry would be weak and would not survive. You'd have to spawn with an EBJD and regular JD or Blue Gene'd JD.


Read the subject title next time.. And as far as walmart fish are concerned last fish I bout was a "mixed African cichlid" Earl tortured it while getting it into the bag. The fish survived all of 24 hours. U have to bring in the dead fish and then "Earl will get you another one"


----------



## Supragsx (Jun 12, 2011)

So I went to PetSmart yesterday and they had 1 left they want $9.99 for a 1/2" fry. I will not be buying one any time soon. If they are not breed right they will all drop dead around 2" the time it will take to grow out to that size my fish warranty will have expired. I am looking to breed them PetSmart has no info on the breeders so it's just a bad idea for me to get one here. If I was just going to use as a show or look at fish then maybe if I waited and let them grow out in their tank till it was 2". Then they tell me o I have a lot of people looking for them since we only get 4 at a time they won't grow out. This could be true but it could be them tring to get me to buy fish.

Sorry for the long post on a easy topic. But I would like to make sure everyone that does buy one knows what could happen.

Reason for EBJD dead at around 2"
The reason for this is cause it takes a smaller male JD with the blue gene and a larger EBJD to get fry that will live a full life. The female needs to be bigger than the male because of the aggression from the male when mating. The male needs to be a blue gene because with out it the fry has a defective gene and will die almost every time befor 2" some times they will make it past 2" to about 3" but not very often does this happen.

I have been looking for EBJD for about 4 months now in AZ when I saw this post start I told my buddy to wait on shipping me some (from MI) but I will now get them instead. I will get 2" fry for $12 with shipping. So I know the source it comes from is good as well as it is only $2 more and I am getting fry that is 1 1/2" bigger than PetSmart.

If your looking for a nice viewing fish then I would take me chances at PetSmart. At worst you lose $10 not a big deal.

Hope this post helps and to all that bought them good luck and hope they work out for you.


----------



## Bamboo (Jan 12, 2011)

I also went to petsmart yesterday , Stoner Mike (the fish guy) told me they had three in , one got eaten up by the other two a day later and the other two were sold quickly . He had mentioned one was pink and not blue . I found that bizarre . 
Petsmart also has Bolivian Rams for $7 . Bolivian Rams go for $14 or more here at the LFS . I maybe just pick up a group of those .


----------



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

Petsmart also caries different geos and has a large varriety of fish. I wil never buy fish from Petsmart, because I can buy higher quality and healthier fish from LFS and order online from people like Jeff Rapps. 
I wouldn't buy a fish that is prone to dieing at a young age from stores that rarely take good care of their fish. I have seen many dead fish still in the tanks of all the Petsmarts near me. All these tanks are connected and that means just about all the fish have the same parasites or infections. 
I buy my supplies at Petsmart though, because they usually have good prices.


----------



## electriccichlid (Jul 26, 2011)

i work at pet supplies plus and most of the special fish we get in like rams and jewels and all of those usually end up dieing in like 10 days because they are from stores in florida that sent them back to the company when they didnt sell so they get flown all ver the place


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm not sure I buy that. How is it cost effective to ship fish back to a wholesaler? Why would a wholesaler even accept returns? Not trying to offend you, just having a bit of skepticism.


----------



## Quan (Dec 13, 2010)

Petsmart now has baby Flowerhorns and red Texas Cichlids.


----------



## jason_nj (Feb 24, 2010)

Quan said:


> Petsmart now has baby Flowerhorns and red Texas Cichlids.


Yep my local Petsmart got those in about 3 weeks ago. They are replacing Green Terrors and Jags.

How's your EBJD doing?


----------



## travisbundo (May 4, 2011)

Yeah, similiar changes here, no more Green Terrors or Jags but they did get in Fronts, Flowerhorns and about 6 variations of trophs. I Not sure if it was a good buy or not but I bought one of the flowerhorns.


----------



## Quan (Dec 13, 2010)

Yep, I got a flowerhorn for $5.99 b/c the guy thought it was a red texas.


----------



## travisbundo (May 4, 2011)

I think I'm going to end up returning the Flowerhorn, He's not getting along well in any of my tanks. He's still a bit small to go in my CA tank and even if I put him in my 60g Mbuna tank to bulk up a bit, he gets bully. Tried to temporary put him in my 29 and the male yellow lab was tearing him up.


----------



## Bamboo (Jan 12, 2011)

I was surprised PetsMart is carrying Trophs as well ... I guess they are now farming those . They do have Flowerhorns here , they are alittle bland but with high protein pellets like trout chow , that KOK will pop out in no time. I stopped buying fish from there because it always seemed to be drama . For whatever reason , PetsMart hates returns on livestock .


----------

